
Hector Garcia-Molina, influential database expert, dies at 65 (2019) - jamesblonde
https://news.stanford.edu/2019/12/06/hector-garcia-molina-influential-computer-scientist-database-expert-dies-65/
======
zamfi
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21739290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21739290)

------
frequentnapper
oh no. I used his text "Database Systems: The complete book." in my db course
in uni. very well explained concepts.

------
quantified
I'll hoist a memorial toast tonight.

